# Arrancar iPhone 4 sin batería



## Punisher87 (Nov 4, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos. 

Tengo un problema bastante gordo que me lleva tocando las narices ya unos días. 

Tengo un iPhone 4 que se ha mojado y no se alimenta de la batería a causa de un corto en la placa pero como el corto esta por debajo de un chip no se puede hacer nada ( lo tengo más que analizado y realmente no se puede hacer nada).

Ahora bien, si lo conectas por USB del ordenador no arranca, pero conectando al enchufe de 220 voltios sí. Esto se debe a que el usb, como sabrán, lleva cuatro cables, dos de alimentación y dos de datos. Si lo conectas por usb solo le entra voltaje por los dos de alimentación, pero si lo conectas por enchufe entonces ademas de los de alimentación tambien se utilizan los cables de datos para alimentar el telefono y llega a arrancar, pero pide conectarlo a ordenador. Imposible porque a la que desenchufas se apaga. 

Ya he intentado hacer un apaño con cables con 2 USB separando los de datos para pasarlo a portatil pero sin éxito. Se debe a que una vez el iPhone arranca con 4 cables en modo alimentación ya no se puede pasar pasar a modo sincronización de datos sin reinicar el telefono. 

Tambien he intentado aumentar la potencia en los 2 canales de alimentación sin éxito. 

Alguien sabría como se puede conectar el iPhone por portatil ( usb) sin la batería?


----------

